# Update on Ten



## Connie P (Jan 24, 2012)

I just HAD to come here and share the latest update that we have received from Ten's adoptive mom. I know some people had their nose out of joint when we had Ten in our foster care system. Complaining about us being a "miniature" horse rescue and shouldn't have "ponies".

Ten was being sold at an auction as a yearling, very thin and sick. He was laughed at as he was being led around the ring. A generous man bid 10.00 on him and then asked if we could take him in. We secured a wonderful foster home for him in Durant, Oklahoma with Kitty and she gave him the best care for a few years. One day Judy inquired about him and committed to adopting him and giving him a great life! I am MOST pleased to share this letter that we received from Judy today. I cannot wait to get updated photos and video to share. You see, sometimes it isn't about size. It's about helping a friend in need. I am POSITIVE that Ten has thanked us many times over. YOU GO TEN! Show them you ARE something!










:yeah





Note from Judy:

When I went to see Ten last Sunday, I got the surprise of my life. He wasn't in his stall, he was turned out. I went out to see him and John was leading him back to the barn. His daughter was there who also trains and John said, "We need an extra pair of hands. Would you mind holding him while we hitch him?"

I said, "Hitch him? You told me last week not to expect to seem him hitched next time you come."

John said, "Don't expect too much because this is only the 3rd time we are driving him. So far he has been good and hasn't stood on his hind legs or tried to back the cart up but he is kind of skittish when the shafts bump his sides."

Anyway, I was so excited to head my baby boy up and was standing in the center of the indoor with his daughter who had a line on the shafts. Ten was an angel and he absolutely knew I was there. I always tell him that he is a good boy when he is doing what he is supposed to do and when I left center ring, I stood at the arena door cheering him on with lots of "Good boy Ten and Good boy Tenny"s. He would hear me and pick his head up, prick his ears forward and look like a show horse.

There were two people watching from the observation area and both came out to compliment Ten and called him handsome.

There was a new woman there too. She is coming in which a hackney pony and she said, "Mine isn't one of your expensive high steppers."

I said to her, "Don't worry, this is my $10 horse!' We went on to talk about rescue horses and she got hers as a rescue, too.

Before Ten, John hadn't had a hackney in the barn for years. I guess word about Ten is getting around.

He is such a good boy and absolutely amazing!

I am going to have to get someone good with a camera to take some photos!

Judy

PS Give me your snail mail address and when I have something good on film, I will send it to you.


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 24, 2012)

That is wonderful!!!! I am so happy he got such a great home. He is a beautiful horse and will make her proud.

He has certainly come a long way from the skinny little thing he was when he first arrived in CMHR's custody.

It isn't about the size of the animal, it is about the need of the animal. I don't understand how anyone could turn an animal away just because it isn't the size that they are slated to help.

I haven't had a full size horse on my farm for many years but I do now, I didn't discriminate, I just built another run in and took her. She has gained nearly a hundred pounds and is still thin. I could have turned her away, I'm no longer set up for big horses but I couldn't do it. So, kuddos to CMHR for helping the animal, not the size.

Love you guys!

Mary


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2012)

Saw the update on FB, just love it. So glad he found a home. And, can't wait for those pics to come.


----------

